# Never understood the REO hype until ........



## KZOR (16/8/16)

I received my REO today from @shabbar. I was as excited as a 5-year old around a Christmas tree.
It looked better, felt better and even smelled better than my other mods.
After I coiled and wicked the beauty and took her for a test run I almost had a mild stroke caused by a cloud of pleasureness swirling through my nostrils, tantalizing my pharynx and trotting down to my lungs.
Sits as comfortable in my hand as a 120kg biker on a Harley and as light as the meat components of a vegetarians diet.
If only I had it when we toured Canada, Malawi, Transkei, Namibia, Kruger, Zimbabwe and Zambia ...... the awesome collection of "out-and-about" photos I could have had.
No despair ...... there will be ample voyages ahead where I can introduce her to the beauty Africa has to offer.
Thanks Shabbar for helping me forget yesterday.
Feast your eyes on the latest member of my family.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 17


----------



## Deckie (16/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I received my REO today from @shabbar. I was as excited as a 5-year old around a Christmas tree.
> It looked better, felt better and even smelled better than my other mods.
> After I coiled and wicked the beauty and took her for a test run I almost had a mild stroke caused by a cloud of pleasureness swirling through my nostrils, tantalizing my pharynx and trotting down to my lungs.
> Sits as comfortable in my hand as a 120kg biker on a Harley and as light as the meat components of a vegetarians diet.
> ...


I need a REO ASAP......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/16)

Congrats. The Odin is still one if my fav atties. Pity I never got a BF one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (16/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I received my REO today from @shabbar. I was as excited as a 5-year old around a Christmas tree.
> It looked better, felt better and even smelled better than my other mods.
> After I coiled and wicked the beauty and took her for a test run I almost had a mild stroke caused by a cloud of pleasureness swirling through my nostrils, tantalizing my pharynx and trotting down to my lungs.
> Sits as comfortable in my hand as a 120kg biker on a Harley and as light as the meat components of a vegetarians diet.
> ...


@KZOR ,I agree, their is only one thing better that a REO and that is a second one.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kimbo (16/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I received my REO today from @shabbar. I was as excited as a 5-year old around a Christmas tree.
> It looked better, felt better and even smelled better than my other mods.
> After I coiled and wicked the beauty and took her for a test run I almost had a mild stroke caused by a cloud of pleasureness swirling through my nostrils, tantalizing my pharynx and trotting down to my lungs.
> Sits as comfortable in my hand as a 120kg biker on a Harley and as light as the meat components of a vegetarians diet.
> ...


I almost have your mirror


----------



## Imtiaaz (16/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I received my REO today from @shabbar. I was as excited as a 5-year old around a Christmas tree.
> It looked better, felt better and even smelled better than my other mods.
> After I coiled and wicked the beauty and took her for a test run I almost had a mild stroke caused by a cloud of pleasureness swirling through my nostrils, tantalizing my pharynx and trotting down to my lungs.
> Sits as comfortable in my hand as a 120kg biker on a Harley and as light as the meat components of a vegetarians diet.
> ...



LOL I love this right up. Congrats dude @KZOR , she is a beaut. Where and how much are these babies? I hear so much about them and like you, need to find out what all the fuss is about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (16/8/16)

@KZOR is that the ODIN?.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (16/8/16)

@Imtiaaz 
I was lucky enough to be the third person to spot the ad in the classified section. Bought it from a local but they are imported from https://reosmods.com.
Really a extremely well crafted and balanced mod.
Hope you find one soon.


----------



## KZOR (16/8/16)

@Sprint .....yea


----------



## Jeez (16/8/16)

Can i haz it please @KZOR 

I would love to own 1 but these are mechanical and i dont quite understand when you are in danger of over discharging your battery.


----------



## Lushen (16/8/16)

You are in big trouble now. The BF bug has bitten you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (16/8/16)

hey man , enjoy her ! Glad you found your vaping nirvana.

try some of that juice i included in the spare bottle.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (16/8/16)

Jeez said:


> Can i haz it please @KZOR
> 
> I would love to own 1 but these are mechanical and i dont quite understand when you are in danger of over discharging your battery.



you will feel the vape quality drop around 3.7ish volts


----------



## shabbar (16/8/16)

KZOR said:


> @Imtiaaz
> I was lucky enough to be the third person to spot the ad in the classified section. Bought it from a local but they are imported from https://reosmods.com.
> Really a extremely well crafted and balanced mod.
> Hope you find one soon.




next up get a leprechaun


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/8/16)

No no no...Next up get a therion bf

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeez (16/8/16)

Ah thanks @shabbar 

Hopefully at some point in this lifetime i will have the pleasure of owning 1. I loved the look of the reo's from the first time i saw them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (16/8/16)

Jeez said:


> Ah thanks @shabbar
> 
> Hopefully at some point in this lifetime i will have the pleasure of owning 1. I loved the look of the reo's from the first time i saw them



then you need to see the p67


----------



## KZOR (16/8/16)

@shabbar 
Was wondering about the mystery sauce in the spare bottle. Assumed it was your special gummy berry juice.
Was just enjoying two of my own first but will defo try yours next.


----------



## Petrus (16/8/16)

shabbar said:


> then you need to see the p67


----------



## stevie g (16/8/16)

That REO looks very very familiar...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (16/8/16)

Nice atomizer. Let me know if you want to sell or trade, I have a Hastur or Shorty Mako.


----------



## kimbo (16/8/16)

@KZOR next get a @hands drip tip, you will not believe the difference it makes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/16)

the Reo hype.....

many moons ago i was waiting outside Vape Club to purchase a "something or the other" and while it looked like i was stalking the neighbourhood a man arrived to see who this lurker was.... after seeing a mod in my hand he smiled and i was introduced to @Alex 

we spoke about vaping and everything beyond until i saw him reach into his top pocket and grab a little mod. it looked sleek and professional. he took a toot and i was mesmerised. 

he told me it was a Reo Mini and offered me the chance of using it. once it touched my hands i knew this was quality! it felts balanced, simplistic and i kept being told about all these lovely features. 

i bought my "something or the other" and was invited to visit alex's house that afternoon. he showed me his collection of BF drippers and other Reo's as we abolished cup after cup of coffee..... really good coffee i might say. i was shocked when Alex took the reo, popped the battery out and then rinsed it under the sink. This is damn indestructable i thought !

he then offered to sell me this reo and i jumped at the opportunity ! it was nirvana as Reo Mini came home with me.... the wife also took a liking to it and it shared many a holiday trip with us.


and then...... i got myself a reo grand to complete the set

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (16/8/16)

Now that I don't have horses anymore, I might join your guys' boat shortly.

Congrats @KZOR! Hope she makes you very happy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeez (16/8/16)

You gotta admire how proper the reo's look


----------



## rogue zombie (16/8/16)

Congrats, she is a beauty!

I still have an Odin just begging to be bottom fed.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (16/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I received my REO today from @shabbar. I was as excited as a 5-year old around a Christmas tree.
> It looked better, felt better and even smelled better than my other mods.
> After I coiled and wicked the beauty and took her for a test run I almost had a mild stroke caused by a cloud of pleasureness swirling through my nostrils, tantalizing my pharynx and trotting down to my lungs.
> Sits as comfortable in my hand as a 120kg biker on a Harley and as light as the meat components of a vegetarians diet.
> ...


Congrats and a big welcome to Reoville. 
What you may not know, is that behind the scenes peeps are already placing bets as to when you will pull the trigger on your second!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/16)

Most welcome to Reoville @KZOR. Glad you have joined the squonking fanatics. Enjoy. Do shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I received my REO today from @shabbar. I was as excited as a 5-year old around a Christmas tree.
> It looked better, felt better and even smelled better than my other mods.
> After I coiled and wicked the beauty and took her for a test run I almost had a mild stroke caused by a cloud of pleasureness swirling through my nostrils, tantalizing my pharynx and trotting down to my lungs.
> Sits as comfortable in my hand as a 120kg biker on a Harley and as light as the meat components of a vegetarians diet.
> ...



Marvellous @KZOR !
Wishing you all the best with her and many many happy vapes!!
Looks super in the photo
Loved your commentary!


----------



## KZOR (16/8/16)

Andre said:


> Do shout if you have any questions.



I actually do have a question. Anyone have another for sale?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

